
The Rise & Fall of a Billionaire Technology Hedge Fund Guru - alexandros
http://gigaom.com/2009/10/16/the-rise-fall-of-a-billionaire-technology-hedge-fund-guru/
======
byrneseyeview
I don't know how you can go from a single case to "That is all poppycock."
Hedge funds are thirsty for information; it's not unprecedented for him to
have been a legitimate operator who fooled himself into thinking he could get
away with one big illegal trade.

This guy's net worth was five times that of Boesky -- could he have gotten
away with five times the chicanery, especially _after_ enforcement was stepped
up thanks to Boesky et al.?

------
ca98am79
I just can't believe how foolish he was. He is a _billionaire_ \- he does not
need to put on any inside trades at all. The risk to reward on that trade made
it an incredibly bad trade to take. Boggles my mind.

------
richcollins
I'd wager most hedge funds are heavily into inside trading. The best strategy
will always be exploited.

